# coastline collision strikes again



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well i was closing my door last night after working on wiring and aligning the rear windows( a chore to say the least)and I heard a little squeak, I look at the front of the door and it is rubbing on the front quarter when opening and closing- it already has worn a hole through my new paint
so I had to adjust the fender but the damage has already been done-thanks
coastline collision narragansett ri:shutme


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ouch.........hope you got the left over paint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That edge there is close as heck anyway. With where the damage is, and the pewter color your car is, nobody will see the touch up. Part of putting a car together. Sucks, but usually something like this happens. There's a LOT of room for mistakes and screw-ups! (But still they should have fit the door/fender!!) Yeah, I put Soft-Ray glass in my '65 about 25 years ago, and I still remember the pain! What a hassle the rears are, and the alignment of everything.....then, when you think you have it, the door glass to quarter glass fit is all wrong.....


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

:agree that no one will notice it. they will all be too busy looking at all the beautiful carbon fiber work your doing and that late model plant stuffed under the hood anyway  :cheers


----------



## Cam_shaft (Jan 27, 2010)

i thought your gaps looked like this when it was picked up?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes they did and still do but the gaps on the fwd side of both doors are 1. either to close 2. or there was to much filler,primer paint put on and this was NOT checked for smooth operation by the body shop resulting in this (see pic) this spot is small but has grown to about 3/4 on an inch tall and about 3/16 long on both doors . So I figure I will let the opening and closing of the door remove the material that is to high , sand it down a little more then touch it up. thats all I can do to maintain the gap line that looked great until the paint started to rub off. and there is no way I can afford the down time on the build to bring it back to the shop- I want to drive this car in 2010 not next year. If this is Cam from the shop no offense overall the car looks great and Jay did a killer job, its just that John fukced me on the quote and he let the car leave with a bunch of little thing wrong that he had PLENTY of time to go over and check.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, that gap gets really tight from half way down. I would try loosening the 1 bolt on the bottom of the fender and tweak it forward and out just a hair.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

crustysack said:


> well i was closing my door last night after working on wiring and aligning the rear windows( a chore to say the least)and I heard a little squeak, I look at the front of the door and it is rubbing on the front quarter when opening and closing- it already has worn a hole through my new paint
> so I had to adjust the fender but the damage has already been done-thanks
> coastline collision narragansett ri:shutme



Same thing happened to me due to poor alignment of front quarters and passenger door when I bought the car. My car is red, but I had a good car guy do the touch up and you don't notice unless you know that the touch up is there. Good luck.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with TMP. The gap is tapered, and needs to be a hair wider on the bottom. pulling the fender 1/16" should do it, or playing with the door adjustment with the good old S wrenches. No fun. I would forget about it for now, finish the car, get it on the road, and enjoy it. The door gap can be finessed ANY time. That is a TINY contact area. No worries!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks like in your avitar you have a lift. be careful opening the doors on the lift, the front will droop slightly and the doors can touch when otherwise they might not.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

or it can make a small chip bigger


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well the lift is no longer in the garage and i am pretty much over the little chips and mistakes on the paint. I am focusing ALL my energy to get this baby on the road and enjoy it. I am not building a trailer queen, I am building this car to DRIVE and I dont think I will see any of the chips or touchups while I'm blazing down the highwayarty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Woot!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

true that! i was glad to see the pic on the trailer, looking sweet!


----------

